# ENT Surgeon Recommends Primary Care Physician?



## kcjim (Nov 13, 2013)

Today my ENT surgeon calls me at home. Discusses the TT surgery that was done about 9 days ago. He had put me on a dose of 175 mcg Synthroid when I left the hospital. Today he tells me that I need to see my primary care physician because it's possible I may need my Synthroid dose adjusted. What??? I ask him don't I need to see a endocrinologist. He says that since I don't have cancer, it would be overkill. It does take quite a while to see an endo. What do you folks think about this?

I do see the surgeon again on 12/19. He will be running his scope down, taking another look at that time. But I get the impression that assuming there are no problems at that time, that I won't need much further follow-up, again because I did not have cancer.

I've gotten the impression that I would need to be followed by an endo because of the synthroid. Am I wrong on this? Any thoughts?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I had a TT for thyroid cancer nearly three years ago, and have never seen an endocrinologist. My oncologist actually manages my thyroid drugs, but if I didn't have that option, my PCP would.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I also think it could be overkill. If you have lots of issues managing your meds, you might consider seeing an endo, but for basic post-op management, it's not rocket science and a *good* PCP can do the job just fine (note the emphasis on good....not all PCPs are well-versed in synthroid management).


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I only see an endocrinologist because of Graves. My GP can manage the levo dosing very well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kcjim said:


> Today my ENT surgeon calls me at home. Discusses the TT surgery that was done about 9 days ago. He had put me on a dose of 175 mcg Synthroid when I left the hospital. Today he tells me that I need to see my primary care physician because it's possible I may need my Synthroid dose adjusted. What??? I ask him don't I need to see a endocrinologist. He says that since I don't have cancer, it would be overkill. It does take quite a while to see an endo. What do you folks think about this?
> 
> I do see the surgeon again on 12/19. He will be running his scope down, taking another look at that time. But I get the impression that assuming there are no problems at that time, that I won't need much further follow-up, again because I did not have cancer.
> 
> I've gotten the impression that I would need to be followed by an endo because of the synthroid. Am I wrong on this? Any thoughts?


Absolutely; you do not need an endo. Your PC should be able to work well with and even consult with the ENT when and it necessary.

Also read this so you can advocate for yourself here.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

And of course, you do have US!!! Isn't that great?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Assuming your PCP is up on testing your Frees and knows Synthroid dosing, you should be fine. Plus, endos can be notoriously difficult to get into and a lot of times aren't any better than PCPs. Once I get my dosages right and stable, I'm switching all of my care over to my PCP and away from my endo. I love my endo, but it's impossible to get appointments quickly and my insurance considers her a specialist so I always have to pay more to see her than I do my PCP.


----------



## kcjim (Nov 13, 2013)

You folks are the best! I'll feel much more comfortable about using the PCP. And Andros, thank you very much for those links. Excellent explanation of T3. Very much appreciate all the comments.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Does someone have the place to send her for the good documentation of what numbers to shoot for? That will help her to make sure her provider has the right goals in mind. My endo knows so much more in the field than my provider -- I like them both so much -- but the endo just knows his field after 40 years.


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

This seems to be an old topic but ill put my two cents in anyway! First I love my PC and even changed my insurance plan to stay with her. However, after my TT I went to see her and talked to her about how I felt and she insisted that my TSH at a level 4.8 was fine! I told her I did some research and I didn't agree with her esp. since I was feeling so tired. She wouldn't adjust my meds and so I went home and started to search for an Endo. Six weeks later and my next visit my TSH was a 7 and so she adjusted my meds. After this I found myself an Endo just becaues I felt that maybe she would be more of an expert on the subject. When I went to see her it was like night and day! She was so very helpful and a bit upset that my PC felt a TSH of a 4.8 was fine and did nothing about it. My endo is amazing and I really love her. I cant ever see myself going to a PC ever again for my thyroid or lack there of! In my opinion get an endo, and you will see the difference in care!


----------

